# dog welfare at n.e.c. motorhome show



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

we intend going to the october motorhome show at the n.e.c. with our labby dog on board, but as dogs are not allowed into the show we will have to leave her in the motorhome and return to leave her out during the day. is there a way we can park near to the main entrance on the day, or can we overnight in the car park to ensure a parking place as near as possible to the main entrance.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pipsqueak55 said:


> is there a way we can park near to the main entrance on the day, or can we overnight in the car park to ensure a parking place as near as possible to the main entrance.


Hi

Don't think so, and no.

A couple of years ago, we were overnighting in the car park (as we usually did at the October show), sharing a glass of wine with some another MHF couple, when security guards tried to 'move us on' at 10.30pm. I politely pointed out that there was no way any of us could legally drive, and asked when the rules had been put into force. Apparently, it's always been the case that we can't overnight. A lengthy email discussion afterwards with the organisers failed to get approval, even for a designated MHF group :roll:

We don't go to the NEC shows any more - a small protest, but one we want to make.

The problem is, although there is designated overnight parking (provided by one or other of the clubs) it's expensive (£25 a night :roll: ) and provides facilities that we either don't need (hookup, water, waste disposal) or we don't want (entertainment).

Gerald


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look at www.nwda.cc

There is a specific meet for the NEC caravan and MH show


----------

